# Merritt Huntington Memorial Symposium



## Clark (Nov 6, 2010)

The day after eagle watching, Christine and I travelled south to the Cavalier Hotel in Virginia Beach. This was the location of the 6th Annual Merritt Huntington Memorial Symposium. Our food and lodging were great. For reasons untold here, the Cavalier has my greatest appreciation.

We ran into some rock stars while we were there.
Some photos...



Jason Fischer (Orchids Limited), presented The Orchids of Japan.(Guest speaker)





Glen Decker (Piping Rock Orchids), spoke in regards to Phragmipedium kovachii and its hybrids. (Guest speaker)





John Salventi (Parkside Orchid Nursery), guest speaker on the topic The Fate of the Commercial Orchid Grower in the United States.





Linda M. Roberts (Roberts Manufacturing Jeweler, Inc.), had a booth full of nice jewelry.





Judith, Editor of Slipper Orchid Alliance.





Andrea Niessen (Orquideas del Valle), specialized in Columbian species.





Greg Butler (Oak Hill Gardens), my wife loves the seedling special.





Norman Fang (Norman's Orchids), presented the Species of Taiwan. (Guest speaker)





Olaf Gruss schooled us on the Albino Forms of Paphiopedilum and Phragmipedium.








Sun-up from our balcony.


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 6, 2010)

Good deal Clark! thanks for the pics and names to go along with them! But whos that man in the yellow shirt that kept sneaking?????oke:


----------



## Candace (Nov 6, 2010)

Looks like a great time! I would have loved to have heard some of those speeches.


----------



## wojtek (Nov 6, 2010)

What a little thing you hold in your hand in the 5th picture?


----------



## Kavanaru (Nov 6, 2010)

wojtek said:


> What a little thing you hold in your hand in the 5th picture?



That's Judith, Editor of Slipper Orchid Alliance.oke:


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 6, 2010)

cool!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 7, 2010)

Kavanaru said:


> That's Judith, Editor of Slipper Orchid Alliance.oke:



:rollhappy: No, it's a new Columbian phrag!


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks a lot Clark!!!! Most interesting to have up-to-date faces for all of those names !!! Jean


----------



## Kavanaru (Nov 7, 2010)

NYEric said:


> :rollhappy: No, it's a new Columbian phrag!


That's the one on pic 6 oke:


----------



## wojtek (Nov 7, 2010)

Kavanaru said:


> That's the one on pic 6 oke:



Yes, you're right, my mistake


----------



## etex (Nov 7, 2010)

Great pics! It really helps us put faces to the names. Looks like an awesome event! The plant you are holding in your finger tips in pic #6 sure is tiny-what is it?


----------



## Clark (Nov 8, 2010)

Wojtek and Diane- a couple of months ago, one of the many lovely ladies on the forum was showing off her mini(orchid that is). After checking it out, I put
mini on the 'must have' list.
Two mature leaves are the size of my thumbnail. The cluster of flowers, let's just say Chrissy will never know its blooming w/o additional optics.
The name of my neat mini is Platystele umbellata.
Its cloudy today, I'll take photo/post Wednesday. It is growing in a glass bulb. 




SlipperKing said:


> whos that man in the yellow shirt that kept sneaking?????oke:


I zoomed in on the name tag. Its my alternate personality.


----------

